# Whats the latest?



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Heading over to celebrate the 4th at the lake......whats the latest on da fish?


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Picked up quite a few small ones right off of HW 83 past weekend.Running countdowns just slow enough.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Good thanks for the report. Hope the weather holds good for the weekend.


----------

